# Now what



## 20182 (Aug 14, 2005)

the doctor did a biopsy when I had a recent colonoscopy. He removed 2 polyps.He now wants me to come in to discuss the pathology results. Are there other results he could want to discuss with me besides cancer?He called me in before a scheduled appt.I am really scared now especially since they have found a mass on a mammogram as well. I have to wait until Wed to see about both.Those of you facing a colonoscopy. It is nothing compared to the prep, that is the worst part.


----------



## 14988 (Aug 10, 2005)

Good luck Laurel. I hate cancer. And know so many who have had it (and beat it!) I do hope it is nothing. I wish I could say I've been there, but I know there are others on here who have. They are usually very helpful.


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

Laurel--Try to be calm. I had a large polyp about 7 or 8 years ago. My doctors were sure it was cancer, but it turned out to be a tubulovillous adenoma with severe dysplasia. They wanted do discuss it with me, but all that meant was that they wanted me to have another colonoscopy in 1 year, then 1 more year, and then 3 years. Now they say they want me to have another in 5 years. It's just precautions to make sure that no more polyps grow. Try not to worry. They like to be cautious. Sending you good wishes for great news.


----------

